# Hitch Pin Lock - Lost Keys



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So this weekend the family and I had a blast in our first time out in the Outback this weekend. Great weather and and even greater family. The weekend was great until I went to remove the hitch from the TV. I realized that I had left the keys to the hitch pin on the rear bumper and they were somewhere between my house and Brazos Bend State park. I have an equalizer hitch, so I was able to at least remove the bars and its not that bad.

One, please someone validate I'm not the first to do this and two, any ideas other than having to go to a locksmith to get it removed?

Thanks crew!

--JT


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good to hear that your first trip went well. I could see how forgetting your keys on the bumper could happen. No second key? Can you get between the lock and the edge of the hitch with a sawzall?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Guess I should elaborate, it was our first outing this year. As for sawzall, no luck. Already tried that approach and no luck. Looks like I get to take the TV to a locksmith and have them remove the lock. All of a sudden our first trip out this year just went up in cost.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If it is the the standard hitch pin lock you can put a long pipe over the lock end of it and snap it off. I had to do it to mine once, that is the easy one.

The trailer coupler lock I have is another story. It does not allow any size ball to fit in the coupler and has the round "coke machine" style key. A locksmith can do it, but it is still cheaper to cut it and buy a new one. Lets just say the easiest way to get it of is to get the plasma cutter and buy a new coupler lock for $130


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Loft -

That won't ruin the integrity of the hitch pin hole? If not, I've got plenty of pipe available to me.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Loft -
> 
> That won't ruin the integrity of the hitch pin hole? If not, I've got plenty of pipe available to me.


It didn't do anything to the hole on my hitch. That pin and hold takes a bit more beating than snapping the lock off the end.

If you actually look at the lock end when it is off, where the lock actually locks on it is only maybe 3/8 thick, but is was only 1/4 on mine.It actually snapped off a lot easier than I thought it would, and I actually fell while doing it so be careful of that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't done this but the thought has crossed my mind. I carry a second hitch lock with keys in the trailer. I also carry my cordless lithium battery dremel with heavy duty cutting wheels when we camp. You never know when you might have to cut something off during after an unexpected event.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Ful - you can rest assured those items will be in my arsenal next time we head out.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

I carry a full set of duplicate keys when I go out....for everything......No I will not elaborate on how I thought this might be a good Idea !!!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

A four inch hand grinder will grind it right off. I had to grind off the same kind of lock on a outboard motor.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Guys ...it sounds like several of you need to look at the " Hide a key " mod,that a few of the outbackers have done.

We have never needed extra keys,but DH has a fear of something like this might happen....so I carry a full set of keys,yep truck camper..if it has a lock I have a key,on my key ring.Then just to be on the *Safe Side* there is a Full set in the camper and truck.Might be over kill,but it makes DH happy and if he is happy we go camping a lot.

Lynn


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you by chance save the carton/packaging the lock came in...mine had a code and a phone number stamped on it, saying they can send replacement keys..


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish I would have, but that sucker is long gone. Oh well, my mechanic has a cheater bar and the vehicle needs the 100M overhaul so I'll see if we can get it off when we go tomorrow.


----------



## escorrial (Jan 15, 2010)

I cut one off with a sawzall once. I bought the sharpest blade, diamond carbide I think, and it would cut but not fast. The fine tooth DeWalt metal blade cut through it like butter! These blades are flexible so don't be afraid to use it at an angle or with some bend in the blade.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

vtxbud said:


> I carry a full set of duplicate keys when I go out....for everything......No I will not elaborate on how I thought this might be a good Idea !!!


----------

